# Quick Treasure Chest How To with pics



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought a clothing chest off of Craiglist and thought it would be a great Treasure Chest. I painted strips of it to look like wood. Then I took metallic gold and painted clasps, locks and details on the chest . I then took plywood and cut it to size and painted it black. I had previously inserted a tiny shelf in the chest. I glued over 500 plastic gold coins on the shelf insert, that way the treasure would always look full. I think it turned out pretty good and except for time consuming it was a fairly easy thing to do. Here are the pics.
Enjoy!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the finished product with extra jewels and in the setup


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice chest you got there missy..... (This is the one time I can probably say that and not get slapped....!!!!!)

Seriously though Erin, you did a great job with that treasure chest. I am planning on making one for next year's pirate haunt and I think I will "Borrow" some of your ideas!

I was thinking on adding a string or two of twinkling Christmas lights to the one I build, so the jewels will sparkle at night...

One eyed Mick


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

I love the treasure chest, you really did a great job. Where did you find all the coins and jewels?


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

looks great erin! very cool pirate behind it too!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

You did an awesome job on the chest !!!


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Genius ! Looks great Erin !
Good find I say.

What type of paint did you use for the gold?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks great! I think I need to upgrade mine now!


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang how cool is that!


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Great job ELH


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, the paint I used was just an acrylic paint at Wally World with all the craft acrylic paint. It was called gold flakes I think? It looked gold enough for me! Thanks for the comments and I am working on another prop will do tutorial soon.
ELH


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks great......think I have a chest I could use....hmmmm.....thanks for the great ideas


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The transformation of the plain box to the treasure chest is terrific!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought I commented on this already but I didn't, so WELL DONE, Erin! I have a chest that I got from my Great Aunt that will work perfect for this. So glad you shared this with us.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool trunk! Great improvements  I think you raised the bar for pirate treasure chests.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Junit I love it definetely one of my favorite pieces in my yard


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome chest!! I want to make piles of treasure this year without having to have piles of treasure, lol. I got gold lamé and will glue the coins to hills of it.


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job! I am building one this year and I have a Question for you. 

where did you get the jewels and coins from?


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic !
I did something very similar a few years ago but didn't think to paint on straps or glue the coins down...LOL! Yours is superior ! : )

I did put a shelf in mine as well, I find that it works great to store the treasure inside. 

To help with Calvin's question, I found coins at Oriental trading I think, found some plastic "jewels" at Joanne's, candlesticks and platters at Goodwill. I hope that helps.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Calvin said:


> Nice job! I am building one this year and I have a Question for you.
> 
> where did you get the jewels and coins from?



If you have a party city in your area, they sell huge bags of 100 or more coins very cheaply. I bought 5 bags, for last year and this year. Then the jewels are from Hobby Lobby and Michaels. You can look in the vase fillers section. They have marbels stones etc. BUT they also have ones that look like diamonds or rubies, got different colored " jewels" there. Then the gold plates, and accessories, at flea markets or yard sales you can do it very cheaply but make it look like a million bucks!!


----------

